# Girls that hunt!



## sinnemon (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont know any females who love to hunt like I do. I would like to know if there are any around McDonough?


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 24, 2008)

I love to hunt sometimes I have to beg my man to go to the woods. Rain or shine Ill go somethimes even by myself (i dont like that to much) I have only been hunting for 3 years my 1st year I killed a
 8 pt,4pt, 11in spike and 3 does. last year only one 7 pointer w/ a 19 1/2 in spread (old deer) and this year I didnt get anything. Maybey next year.


----------



## RATTLER (Jan 24, 2008)

sounds like a good season


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2008)

Well welcome sinnemon.  To be at Woody's is to be surrounded by quite a number of very knowledgeable and enthusiastic female hunters and fishers.  You are not alone so enjoy.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2008)

*Simple solution*

FIND YA ANOTHER MAN
























P.S.
With a post like this you might just find ya one


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 24, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> sounds like a good season


My best season was my 1st this year I didnt get one  Ill be crazy by the time next season gets here!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife loves to deer hunt. Shes been hunting for about 5 years and she is getting more obsessed every year. She is a fanatic like me when it comes to hunting. It's really neat to have a wife that loves it instead of griping about it. The only time she gripes at me is when I get to go and she doesn't..

Oh yeah..What's up with the 3 bucks in one year...


----------



## CAL (Jan 25, 2008)

sinnemon,you are a girl after my heart!Wife of 45 years will not even look out the window at what I kill.Stopped even telling her some 25-30 years ago.Good luck with next season,I know you will excell!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I have to say that I love to hunt and fish! Grew up my dad taking his 4 girls hunting and fishing! But, just killed my first Buck (8 pointer) this past season! Man it was a great feeling. I don't get to go as often as I would like, having 4 kids it's hard to find a sitter! So, I let my husband go as much as he wants. (Atleast I know where he is)  I am looking forward to finding me a bow! Never shot one before but have had the passion to do so this past year. I'm saving my money up to get one! If you have any ideas on what to get send me a PM! 

And Cal sorry that your wife isn't involved any. I'm right with my husband when he guts every deer helping him, along with our children!

Good luck next season, Sinnemon!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 25, 2008)

sinnemon said:


> I love to hunt sometimes I have to beg my man to go to the woods. Rain or shine Ill go somethimes even by myself (i dont like that to much) I have only been hunting for 3 years my 1st year I killed a
> 8 pt,4pt, 11in spike and 3 does. last year only one 7 pointer w/ a 19 1/2 in spread (old deer) and this year I didnt get anything. Maybey next year.



When you get ready to go hunting, don't beg him, just call me. There's 689 acres just waiting for your arrival and I'll make sure you have a great hunt and are successful.

One mandatory requirement though, you'll have to leave him at home. 

But don't take that wrong, what I mean is, If he won't take you to his place, he doesn't deserve to be on mine.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 25, 2008)

My sister-in-law has hunted for about 25 years and use to go
on all the women only hunts with a group of her friends....
She has 6 deer mounted.....


----------



## Jranger (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> When you get ready to go hunting, don't beg him, just call me. There's 689 acres just waiting for your arrival and I'll make sure you have a great hunt and are successful.
> 
> One mandatory requirement though, you'll have to leave him at home.
> 
> But don't take that wrong, what I mean is, If he won't take you to his place, he doesn't deserve to be on mine.


----------



## Monk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Cal,
I know how you feel brother!!! Mine won't even ask if I saw anything. I've tried very hard, while being considerate, to involve her in my outdoor activities to no avail. 
Sinnemon you are on the right track, and just remember that you can leave that ole boy at home and hunt anytime you want.....after a while he'll catch up!!


----------



## hevishot (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife loves it as much as I do, and I sure enjoy it that way.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 25, 2008)

if you are who I think you are ......and I think you are... cause I recognize yo man in the pic ..... HOWDY an welcome too the fire ....I remember that evening when  You  was huntin in area 15 an them  YOTES  got too howlin an You was walkin too the gate with John P. too wait on T.L.  (aka) yo man an then they got too hollerin behind me too.. across the road ..then we was all waitin at the gate with Ya fer Yo man tooo get there.......them yotes wuz in a uproar that nite fer sure.....lotsa fun on here an alota nice gals too .....have funnnn...


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 25, 2008)

PM sent ......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome hun!


----------



## Horns (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife used to hunt with me. As a matter of fact, on the day that she killed her one and only deer (6 point), she went into premature labor with the lovely little girl in my avatar! She lost the desire 3 years ago, so I don't push her to go.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

ok so no one is going to say any thing about her killing 3 bucks   in a season.i guess because its a girl its alright because if it was a guy postin this the bashing would never end.you people are 2 faced


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 26, 2008)

fish hawk said:


> ok so no one is going to say any thing about her killing 3 bucks   in a season.i guess because its a girl its alright because if it was a guy postin this the bashing would never end.you people are 2 faced



Chill out there fella. One of them was  probably taken on a WMA.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2008)

Could be she hunted on WMA's, those bucks don't count against your regular tags. I don't believe she would come on here bragging about killing over the limit.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 26, 2008)

Sure are a lot of back seat Barney's on Woody's


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 26, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well welcome sinnemon.  To be at Woody's is to be surrounded by quite a number of very knowledgeable and enthusiastic female hunters and fishers.  You are not alone so enjoy.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 26, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sure are a lot of back seat Barney's on Woody's



They're just mad that since they only have 1 bullet in their pocket they cant shoot 3 bucks


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 26, 2008)

*3 bucks*



fish hawk said:


> ok so no one is going to say any thing about her killing 3 bucks   in a season.i guess because its a girl its alright because if it was a guy postin this the bashing would never end.you people are 2 faced


 well how it went was I shot at my first buck 
(8pt) I took the shot from 120 yards and the deer was running (rut) well I showed travis where the deer was when I shot it or at it No blood! running!120 yard! hun I dont think you hit it he said after checking the food plot where he ran ! I was ok with that ! well come to find out the balistic tips (no exit) NO BLOOD! well the next 2 week i killed the other 2 bucks well on that 2 week got a call and come to find out 20 yards off the food plot guess what Yes my 8pt. so my 1st was the best I was sad and glad sad i didnt find it that day .glad i did find out i can shoot a gun anyway thats how that went down I didnt mount the head just the skull mount so Im still waiting for a wall mount wish me luck! Also I woulnt ever shoot more than I should!


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 26, 2008)

I suddenly find myself smitten.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

sinnemon said:


> well how it went was I shot at my first buck
> (8pt) I took the shot from 120 yards and the deer was running (rut) well I showed travis where the deer was when I shot it or at it No blood! running!120 yard! hun I dont think you hit it he said after checking the food plot where he ran ! I was ok with that ! well come to find out the balistic tips (no exit) NO BLOOD! well the next 2 week i killed the other 2 bucks well on that 2 week got a call and come to find out 20 yards off the food plot guess what Yes my 8pt. so my 1st was the best I was sad and glad sad i didnt find it that day .glad i did find out i can shoot a gun anyway thats how that went down I didnt mount the head just the skull mount so Im still waiting for a wall mount wish me luck! Also I woulnt ever shoot more than I should!


i understand now


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2008)

sinnemon said:


> I love to hunt sometimes I have to beg my man to go to the woods. Rain or shine Ill go somethimes even by myself (i dont like that to much) I have only been hunting for 3 years my 1st year I killed a
> 8 pt,4pt, 11in spike and 3 does. last year only one 7 pointer w/ a 19 1/2 in spread (old deer) and this year I didnt get anything. Maybey next year.



beg your man to go.....some thing just does not sound right about that.......not to many girls out there like you.....


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jan 26, 2008)

*Remember Me!*

Hey there Sinnemon,  I believe we're in the same club!  I love to go as much as I can! All you have to do is call me!  I go alot by myself! I know its hard to get away when you have kids, but all you have to do is call! I got an 8 pointer this past season, but know where near where you and me usually hunt!  Just remember me next season if we're still in the same club!  Oh, and if you'ld called me about that first one, we'ld of put Feather(my lab) on it! She found 9 deer this past season!  Including my 8. No blood,,no hair,it does'nt matter to her, she'll find it if u hit it! She's found several for the members in the club in the past 4 years!  Anyway, don't forget me next year!!


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey This Is The Man, She Dont Have To Beg Untill Dec 1 When Trappin Season Comes In.anyone That Dosnt Have A Wife That Likes To Hunt Has No Idea How Great It Is.and To You Generous Guys Offering To Let Her Go With U, I Aint Sharin.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Jan 26, 2008)

BUCKRABBIT said:


> Hey This Is The Man, She Dont Have To Beg Untill Dec 1 When Trappin Season Comes In.anyone That Dosnt Have A Wife That Likes To Hunt Has No Idea How Great It Is.and To You Generous Guys Offering To Let Her Go With U, I Aint Sharin.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2008)

j_seph said:


> FIND YA ANOTHER MAN


 
SINNEMON
I will take back my post and offer new advice, if and only if your HUN can get rid of some yotes and other varmits for me


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Jan 27, 2008)

Girls that hunt? Where do you find those?


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 27, 2008)

BUCKRABBIT said:


> Hey This Is The Man, She Dont Have To Beg Untill Dec 1 When Trappin Season Comes In.anyone That Dosnt Have A Wife That Likes To Hunt Has No Idea How Great It Is.and To You Generous Guys Offering To Let Her Go With U, I Aint Sharin.



Well, that's not very Christian.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 27, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2008)

sinnemon said:


> I love to hunt sometimes I have to beg my man to go to the woods. Rain or shine Ill go somethimes even by myself (i dont like that to much) I have only been hunting for 3 years my 1st year I killed a
> 8 pt,4pt, 11in spike and 3 does. last year only one 7 pointer w/ a 19 1/2 in spread (old deer) and this year I didnt get anything. Maybey next year.



Sinnemon,

Please don't take this the wrong way, and I know some women just don't want to hunt alone... But you should never have to beg any man to do anything!  You can hunt all by yourself all you gotta do is want to go... Hit the dang woods and hunt. You might actually find you enjoy it more on your own  Personally, when it comes to deer hunting, I'd much rather hunt alone


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Sinnemon,
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, and I know some women just don't want to hunt alone... But you should never have to beg any man to do anything!  You can hunt all by yourself all you gotta do is want to go... Hit the dang woods and hunt. You might actually find you enjoy it more on your own  Personally, when it comes to deer hunting, I'd much rather hunt alone






When Mr. T-Bug don't wanna fish, I go by myself.  When the urge strikes to hunt, I fire up the fire-pit and sit in the front yard with my recorded yote calls.  The fishing has worked out great, the yote hunting is still a work in progress.  

I generally have a good time going by myself.  I get plenty of good conversation and the lies can never be disproved!!!


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to woodys and was wondering the same thing! I love to hunt! I just started hunting a couple years ago, shot a 7 pointer and now I'm hooked for life!! It's great to be able to go with my fiance instead of him just leavin me behind! It's awesome!


----------



## jonesey (Jan 27, 2008)

I sure  would like to have me one of those gals that would hunt with me ...Any of u that are single and around north ga im available...


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 27, 2008)

hey girl--wish you could get my little woman interested in going just once.
hope you can take a nice one this season. 2 years and between you and travis ya'll ain't done too bad. 
btw --that old 7pt. you can sure be proud of. an old boy like that been around awhile and escaped a lot of hunters. would also like to see them younguns shoot a deer too. good luck in the upcoming season and see ya'll soon. 

don't forget the turks this spring.


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Jan 27, 2008)

jonesey said:


> I sure  would like to have me one of those gals that would hunt with me ...Any of u that are single and around north ga im available...




Now thats what I am talking about. I can't keep my g/f out of the mall more less get her to go in the woods....she is afriad the guys from wrong turn will get her!


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats pretty funny and kinda hits home. my husband is sitting here beside me laughing because after watching that movie i didnt wont to go to my stand by myself.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't get begged.  I ask, if she says yes then it's a go.  I let her make the decision, not me


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 28, 2008)

*HUnting alone*



Tomboy Boots said:


> Sinnemon,
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, and I know some women just don't want to hunt alone... But you should never have to beg any man to do anything!  You can hunt all by yourself all you gotta do is want to go... Hit the dang woods and hunt. You might actually find you enjoy it more on your own  Personally, when it comes to deer hunting, I'd much rather hunt alone



I agree with Tomboy boots...
I wouldn't know how to act if I had someone to go hunting with me, I have hunted alone for the last 11 years & have taken alot of deer, I actually have enjoyed it... 
although I would love to have someone to go with, but someone that will embrace the fact that I can hunt & fish as well as any of the guys I know. 
So once you get into going alone, if your man won't go... you will be surprised how good that will make you feel...
I always get tickled at people that are surprised I go alone...I am not any different than any of the other hunters in the woods... except I do have to have some help loading my bucks.. but hey so do they sometimes..

Welcome to the woods!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 28, 2008)

I think just about ever deer I've ever shot has been when I've been hunting alone. I've reached the point now that I seldom hunt with anyone else when it comes to deer. That's my quiet time...just me and the woods and the critters. 
Loading em is indeed a pain by myself though! Glad to see we are getting more and more female hunters on here..bout time !!


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 28, 2008)

I really enjoy hunting with my husband and kids beleive it or not 4 of my 7 deer have been killed when the kids where with me. My wonderful husban has built a stand for the kids and I it is known as the condo it stands 15 feet high 8X6, carpet, 4 windows, heater sometimes I even have a pillow where the kids can sleep. I bring them food and games to play. When we dont have the kids we will get in our climbers and hunt other areas. We do what we have to to keep the kids envolved. My husband and I have some wonderful memories together in the woods! One of them being last year while sitting in my stand  I told him I would love to see bucks fighting it wasnt 2 min. later and the biggest does we have ever seen steps into my food plot he told me to shoot it and then he says No here comes a buck, and another one  needless to say they started fighting and running everywhere they sounded like cars crashing  I wasnt able to get thim in my scope with all the running but wow was that amazing! I have also got to see many neat things while hunting in my 3 short years in the woods! I love it! and Im even gettin  obssesed with it!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 29, 2008)

The entire family goes to camp, but I go to the stand by myself. Anyway, I love being able to walk with my husband to the stand and then wait on him to come back before I get down. It took me a while to come around. Last year I just stayed at camp, before that I never went to camp at all. I stayed home while my husband went. This past season, we only missed 3 weekends.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 30, 2008)

WELL I KNOW WHAT TO PUT ON ANY POST HEADING THAT I WANT TO GET ALOT OF ATTENTION "GIRLS" THATS HOW YOU HAVE TO STAT A POST,JUST LOOK AT HOW MANY HITS.......


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 30, 2008)

well honestly !!!when the post opens up an there is a pic of a beautiful gal in it ( like this post)....doods are gonna flock in an comment .....Dood you are lucky an I know yall have fun huntin cause if I see you I see her ....I only seen you 1 time that 1 day (an you had the equipment with you then )when she wasnt with you...I have asked my wife too go an she looks at me like I have lost my mind....I paid for a family membership(which was 350 extra)an only my oldest daughter came  1 time .......kinda sadd .....So too all yall that have your wives an kids at the deer land ......YOU are blessed .........see yall saturday .....


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 30, 2008)

*women hunters*

I think the more women that we get into hunting the more we have on our side.If each hunter got 20 women or kids into hunting there will be alot more hunters in the future to keep our sport alive.I always welcome women to hunt with me or kids.I know alot of single moms that would love for someone to take them and their kids shooting,hunting or fishing.I see familys sticking together more that do these things together.I think sports like scoccer,basketball and football are fine but you are one on one with your spouce or kids when hunting or fishing.If each hunter took the time to take 20 kids or women hunting ,fishing and shooting we would not have to worry about the declining # of hunters.Hunters as a whole in Georgia are getting older and older and not near enough women and kids are getting into it.Its alot funner to hunt withsome one that to do it alone.You never know what can happen in the woods.You will make life long friends through hunting and fishing also.A family that hunts and fishes together stays together.I see less and less famlies doing that and its a shame.I always looked for a gal that hunted and fished but all of the ones I knew were taken.You get a gal to going hunting and fishing with you then hold on to her.If you cant find one then try to teach one to go with you.Its just takes time and patience.I always help ones I try to teach to hunt and fish.You have to show them how to handle a gun,climb a tres safely.I have gotten alot of kids into hunting that would never have gone.Women are harder to get into hunting but when they get hooked they are hooked for life.The more women we have hunting the more we have on our side.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 30, 2008)

AMEN BROTHER AND YOU KNOW WE WANT THEM ON OUR SIDE!WE ALWAYS TRY TO GET OTHERS TO GO......


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 30, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> well honestly !!!when the post opens up an there is a pic of a beautiful gal in it ( like this post)....doods are gonna flock in an comment .....Dood you are lucky an I know yall have fun huntin cause if I see you I see her ....I only seen you 1 time that 1 day (an you had the equipment with you then )when she wasnt with you...I have asked my wife too go an she looks at me like I have lost my mind....I paid for a family membership(which was 350 extra)an only my oldest daughter came  1 time .......kinda sadd .....So too all yall that have your wives an kids at the deer land ......YOU are blessed .........see yall saturday .....



TELL YOUR WIFE NEXT SEASON SHE CAN GO WITH SHANNON


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 1, 2008)

I love to take people with me your wife will bewelcome anytime.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Feb 3, 2008)

Rita, Im going to take ou up 0n your hunting offer.  I think we are going to try turkey hunting more this year. So mabey will see you in the spring.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 3, 2008)

fish hawk said:


> ok so no one is going to say any thing about her killing 3 bucks   in a season.i guess because its a girl its alright because if it was a guy postin this the bashing would never end.you people are 2 faced



i kill 3 or 4 a year and no one says anything about it.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 3, 2008)

Vineyardhunter said:


> Girls that hunt? Where do you find those?



the local tractor pull, mudbog, waffle house, and walmart.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 3, 2008)

How _totally refreshing_ it is to find out there are women who actually love to hunt as much as I do. 

Now if I could only get _my_ wife to enjoy it that much!

Your husband is very lucky....good hunting.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 22, 2008)

I grew up with a dad that loved the out doors I have always love to fish. I went hunting with my dad a few times when i was younger. I never saw a thing so I didnt care for it much. After hunting with my husband and him putting me in a good spot the first year I hunted I saw deer almost every time that made the biggest diffence to me. The kids love it to I think they are my good luck charms, every time they go with me we see so many deer. Its crazy you wouod think it would be that way because they are so loud and they bring food but I have killed most of my deer with the kids.  Find your wife a honey hole and take her there mabey shell be hooked like me! good luck!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Feb 22, 2008)

Been Married Fifteen Years And Still Goin To The Woods With My Wife...but We Stay In The Truck By The Dash-board Lights. No Huntn For Her...but No Complainin When I'm Gone...so Shes A Keeper.


----------



## puredrenalin (Feb 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well welcome sinnemon.  To be at Woody's is to be surrounded by quite a number of very knowledgeable and enthusiastic female hunters and fishers.  You are not alone so enjoy.



Yepper, what she said!!


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 30, 2013)

Still love to hunt! And i do go alone!  Still dont like that much!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey come to the ladies only  WMA deer hunts, they are lots of fun!  I will hunt by myself if I have to, but it is always fun to have somebody with you that also likes to hunt.  My husband doesn't like to hunt but on rare occasions he will go with me, but I can tell he is only doing it for me and he is like a wet blanket.  Oh well, he does like to fish.


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 31, 2013)

When do they have those hunts and what wma's?


----------



## Toliver (Jan 31, 2013)

They will be listed in the next set of hunting regulations.  There will also be adult/child hunts you can take the kids on where only they can hunt.  Some of them are check in and don't require being drawn for quota.

BTW, my wife has WANTED to go for several years but hasn't pulled the trigger, so to say.  However, she loves deer meat so much she runs me out of the house to go kill some.  Since we've been married (12 years) I have spent most of our anniversaries (Oct 21) and her birthdays (Nov 12) in the woods.  She fully undersands opening weekend and the rut are way more important!


----------



## chadf (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy thread bump !


----------



## Resica (Jan 31, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> When do they have those hunts and what wma's?



Thanks for rotating your avatar!!!


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 31, 2013)

U didnt like it side ways???


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to shoot a Turkey this year I see them around the house here...what do i need to start??


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

My time in the woods is "my time". Maybe I will be an only one to say this but here goes,I love my wife I really do but I would not want her to hunt with me. I think it is awesome that the ladies are into hunting because it betters our hunting and the heritage of hunting. I wish there were more into it,but as far as my wife going with me,no way hosay! We love our time apart.


----------



## Resica (Jan 31, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> U didnt like it side ways???



Well, it was ok.  This is much nicer.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 31, 2013)

We go to Rum Creek and Lake Russell, there are others.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 1, 2013)

I honestly think your husband is a very lucky man. Women like you are very few. Many days my woman went with me to just sleep in the cold truck just to be with me. Not many like that either I can promise.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 1, 2013)

The kids would sleep in the stand!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## 021 (Feb 1, 2013)

My 17 year old daughter lives in Henry county and hunts with me. She took her first deer last year.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats awesome im sure shes hooked now! I was after my first one!


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay!!!  congratulations to her!  BTW I love lever actions!!!  I always take my .35 to Rum Creek just to annoy another female friend who is a bolt action snob.  ha ha ha!


----------



## 021 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bkeepr said:


> Yay!!!  congratulations to her!  BTW I love lever actions!!!  I always take my .35 to Rum Creek just to annoy another female friend who is a bolt action snob.  ha ha ha!



Im afraid that little Savage 99 .243 has my daughters name all over it now. I was looking forward to hunting with it, but somehow, I don't mind.......


----------



## Maybin7777 (Feb 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> beg your man to go.....some thing just does not sound right about that.......not to many girls out there like you.....


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a friend that just started hunting..... i think she might like it as much as me!  ......


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have always liked a lady that would hunt with me... Never has happened ole well lol.. Great profile pic sinnemom


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 2, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> I want to shoot a Turkey this year I see them around the house here...what do i need to start??



A shotgun, or your Bow! I bet you could get someone here to "Call" a bird in for you...........I would, but you wouldn't have any success; still trying to get my first bird too!

I have gotten close and did call in a hen to about 10 yards last year

Turkey hunting is soooo exciting...........you Hear them, but cant see them...........they get closer, then further away, then closer........They pop out to investigate...........Man what a Rush!

Being outdoorsy, you could probably learn to call real quick, and call one in yourself........... but in order to have good success the first time out and Not hunt alone, I recommend someone on here to call one in for you.

My wife wont eat any Meat that doesn't come from the Grocery store, cept when I force feed her some Pork off the smoker......

She hates it when she KNOWs its Awesome, but dont want to admit it


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 2, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I have always liked a lady that would hunt with me... Never has happened ole well lol.. Great profile pic sinnemom



Dream for me too Brother..............And Definitely!

I almost want to use it for My Avatar


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 2, 2013)

Ill have to get someone to call one in for me...the best i can do is say gobble gobble! Ive been once but no luck on shooting one but did see a few!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding someone to call in a bird for you !! Lol I'm not much of a turkey hunter. I have only shot one.. I know someone in the griffin area


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 3, 2013)

Why is it when its deer season turkey are every where and when turkey season starts they go into hiding????


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 3, 2013)

They know your coming for them.. Samething with deer.. That's why we chase em..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Why is it when its deer season turkey are every where and when turkey season starts they go into hiding????



Goodness.....what a mess of birds that is. Not too much longer until gobbler season come around....sho would be nice to be somewhere around there opening day.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 3, 2013)

That's around the corner from my house!  Maybe 1/4 a mile!


----------



## 021 (Feb 3, 2013)

There is always a flock off Old Jackson rd. I see them every other time I drive through.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Why is it when its deer season turkey are every where and when turkey season starts they go into hiding????



Thats about 5 miles from my house .... Always wished i could get that many birds in my yard!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 3, 2013)

This picture was taken on old jackson!...so who is my neighbors??


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 4, 2013)

she's all like " and this year I didnt get anything" 

& he's all like 





RATTLER said:


> sounds like a good season


----------



## arcame (Feb 4, 2013)

send a pm to dragonfly outdoors on here. she is in loganville and has a pro hunting team that is all female.  also search for it on facebook.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 4, 2013)

ill check it out thanks!


----------



## Money man (Feb 4, 2013)

Lots of birds across the street in the pines at the post office in McDonough also.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 5, 2013)

I havent seen them!


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 5, 2013)

Believe more ladies are getting into hunting or just enjoying the outdoors, glad to see it.  Unfortunately I am like a previous posting my wife could care less about what I kill or see.  Has stated more times than I can remember "how do you stand to go out and sit in a tree for hours and not see anything".  For ones that hunt I do not have to explain.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 5, 2013)

Thats the truth i love every min. Of it.....and some great memories!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 7, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Still love to hunt! And i do go alone!  Still dont like that much!



I go alone all the time. Mostly cause the husband and I can't go at the same time cause someone has to watch the kids! 



sinnemon said:


> I want to shoot a Turkey this year I see them around the house here...what do i need to start??



Patience is the first thing...lots and lots of patience!



sinnemon said:


> Ill have to get someone to call one in for me...the best i can do is say gobble gobble! Ive been once but no luck on shooting one but did see a few!



I'm in Forsyth (town, not city) so I'm not too terribly far from ya. If you know where some birds are when the season rolls around, I'd be more than happy to call for ya.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me. pm me when your ready!...... im doing a woman's pheasant shoot in a couple weeks if  I shoot anything like I did last weekend they will be some luck birds......for some reason my shots were off i couldnt hit nothing!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 15, 2013)

One more week till the pheasant shoot!... got to practice!  Cant wait!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 24, 2013)

getting ready for the GON woman's pheasants  shoot!


----------



## snuffy (Feb 25, 2013)

Your form is a sight better than Obama's 

Oh and hello neighbor.


----------



## quickdraw77 (Feb 25, 2013)

You better take a Poncho if this weather doesn't change...or a canoe...


----------



## fredw (Feb 25, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> getting ready for the GON woman's pheasants  shoot!



Sinnemon, I would have spoken to you at the shoot if I had known who you were.  Hope you got some birds.  My lady (Carolyn) had a blast and I sure enjoyed just being on the field with her watching all of the excited shooters.


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 25, 2013)

We always have a blast!  Fredw how did your wife do?......


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 25, 2013)

2013 womens pheasant shoot!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife does not hunt but my cousin's wife down the road does and we both hunt the same farm, but not what you would call hunting together .... If she kills a deer ...I go help her track and load.... If I kill one ...she comes helps me .... so we don't really hunt together .... we help each other out while hunting... I do most of the ammo development for her also...


----------



## fredw (Feb 26, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> We always have a blast!  Fredw how did your wife do?......



Carolyn shot five.  She was excited.


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats awesome! Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 17, 2013)

Any one found any sheds?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> U didnt like it side ways???


----------



## olcowman (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I figured you'd catch that sooner or later...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I figured you'd catch that sooner or later...





I'm gonna hafta keep a closer eye on Miss Sinnemon !!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 18, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Any one found any sheds?



Found one laying in the neighbor's backyard last week.


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 19, 2013)

No No:Boys,boys,boys


----------



## olcowman (Mar 20, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> No No:Boys,boys,boys



I reckon they're right... some of us don't never grow up?

Quack started it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> No No:Boys,boys,boys










olcowman said:


> I reckon they're right... some of us don't never grow up?
> 
> Quack started it...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 20, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I reckon they're right... some of us don't never grow up?
> 
> Quack started it...



My life became soooo much easier after da Quack came into it


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 20, 2013)

So or saying its all quacks fault?????


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Lasagna.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> So or saying its all quacks fault?????





No No:  





KyDawg said:


> I love Lasagna.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



Ow ow, easy on that whup Quack. I didn't do nothing.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## cmbluetick (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife and kids always went coon hunting and other types of hunting with me all the time. The real fun was when their friends went hunting with us. Most liked coon, bird, rabbit hunting. I had more fun watching them hunt and get the game. We had many coon hunts with a bunch of teenaged young ladies handleing the hounds and calling the dogs on trail and tree. Not one of the ladies ever got hooked on drugs, all went to college, all had some great children and only 1 devorice. All these years later we are scatered over the USA, and I still hear from them all the time. Teach a kid to hunt and enjoy the fruit of your labor forever


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 21, 2013)

That's awesome never been coon hunting.. but I'm sure its fun to !


----------



## olcowman (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't reckon I've ever been hunting with no girls? Well, 'cept for one time several years back... I was at hunt camp and some of them fellers up and went to a club in Milledgeville and come back at 3am with three gals piled in the truck... them weren't 'good' gals and they weren't much interested in hunting?

I didn't think much of them... especially when I tried to wake one of them up that morning and told her it sure would be nice if she'd get up and put her some clothes on and fix me some grits or something...


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh lord!


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I don't reckon I've ever been hunting with no girls? Well, 'cept for one time several years back... I was at hunt camp and some of them fellers up and went to a club in Milledgeville and come back at 3am with three gals piled in the truck... them weren't 'good' gals and they weren't much interested in hunting?
> 
> I didn't think much of them... especially when I tried to wake one of them up that morning and told her it sure would be nice if she'd get up and put her some clothes on and fix me some grits or something...



there is yor mistake, they dont need clothes to make grits, only bacon.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2013)

I really loved the group picture of the Ladies Pheasant hunt. It's the best thing in the world, having more and more ladies involved in hunting and fishing. I hope to get to Rum Creek Ladies hunt this year, have missed going for the past 2 yrs. It's a lot of fun. Some fine ladies go. Good luck with the turkey hunting.


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks tngirl!... I hope I get to go!


----------



## sinnemon (Apr 17, 2013)

Let me know if there are any more pheasants shoots around here !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Let me know if there are any more pheasants shoots around here !


I think the season on that has gone out till next year!!


----------



## sinnemon (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a season for that?????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> There's a season for that?????


Good question!!.........I'm looking into it!!..........But typically these  follow the quail hunting season from what I have seen, and experienced!!...........Nov 17 to Feb 28


----------



## sinnemon (Jun 17, 2013)

I did the gon pheasant shoot in Feb.


----------



## sinnemon (Aug 7, 2013)

Its about that time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Its about that time!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## sinnemon (Aug 13, 2013)

Time to get the camp out!
..can't wait!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

sinnemon said:


> Time to get the camp out!
> ..can't wait!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2013)

I got drawn for the dove hunt on Rum Creek!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got drawn for the dove hunt on Rum Creek!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I really loved the group picture of the Ladies Pheasant hunt. It's the best thing in the world, having more and more ladies involved in hunting and fishing. I hope to get to Rum Creek Ladies hunt this year, have missed going for the past 2 yrs. It's a lot of fun. Some fine ladies go. Good luck with the turkey hunting.



I went last year, Met up with Debbie for a few minutes at her camp site. I hope you get to make it this year!! I live 5 minutes from Rum Creek, so you'd better let me know if you make it!!


----------



## sinnemon (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never dove hunted,,,,,,,I think I'm going to try it this year! We will see how it goes!


----------



## mattech (Aug 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I went last year, Met up with Debbie for a few minutes at her camp site. I hope you get to make it this year!! I live 5 minutes from Rum Creek, so you'd better let me know if you make it!!



Good luck on the dove field there, it usually sounds like a war going on, I bow hunt right behind the dove fields.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

mattech said:


> Good luck on the dove field there, it usually sounds like a war going on, I bow hunt right behind the dove fields.



Thanks! I think I'll check it out, but not sure for how long. I'm most looking forward to the Rum Creek ladies hunt this year!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got drawn for the dove hunt on Rum Creek!! Woo hoo!!



Knock'em down!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 7, 2013)

Just a few more days until the ladies hunt!!


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 14, 2014)

Pheasant shoot coming up can't wait &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> Pheasant shoot coming up can't wait ������



Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Kill 'em all Sinnamonbunzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks y'all I'll let you know how it goes it's this weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck!  Take some pics!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 19, 2014)

You know I will!


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to find some sheds any tips???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you going to the Newnan DU Dinner???? 

---------------------------------------------------------

Newnan-Coweta Ducks Unlimited Annual Dinner

Thursday March 20th 2014

Doors open @ 6:30pm
Dinner @ 7:30pm

Location: Newnan Coweta Airport
115 Airport Rd Newnan, GA

$50-Single
$75-Couples
$30-Greenwing
$350-Sponsor
$750-Corp Table
$1,000-Corporate Table

To buy tickets:
http://www.ducksystem.com/cgibin/www...003&ex=TICKETS

Or contact:
Allen Phillips 404-805-5097
Debbie Phillips 678-858-7868
Kirk Nozaki 770-652-6580


----------



## sinnemon (Feb 19, 2014)

I've worked the GON ones but never the DU!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 20, 2014)

13000 views and 150 something post...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Migmack said:


> 13000 views and 150 something post...



And your point migmack?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2014)

I still dont know any girls that hunt in McDonough, so I haven't said much..........I have stopped by to see if any have chimed in though


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> I've worked the GON ones but never the DU!



Look on trails and in the thick stuff, where antlers would get knocked off. Good luck.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> I want to find some sheds any tips???



Look on deer trails, in bedding areas and in the thick stuff where they would come off. Good luck.


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Look on trails and in the thick stuff, where antlers would get knocked off. Good luck.





westcobbdog said:


> Look on deer trails, in bedding areas and in the thick stuff where they would come off. Good luck.





These two guys really know what they are talking about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Look on trails and in the thick stuff, where antlers would get knocked off. Good luck.





westcobbdog said:


> Look on deer trails, in bedding areas and in the thick stuff where they would come off. Good luck.





mattech said:


> These two guys really know what they are talking about.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I'm surprised, I kinda figured you would suggest looking at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## sinnemon (May 6, 2014)

Pheasant shoot went good this year shot 21 !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## sinnemon (May 6, 2014)

Can you down load pictures from your phone on here???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> Can you down load pictures from your phone on here???


If you have an android phone use Boat Browser.

Here is a link

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716040&highlight=boat+browser

This works for me.


----------



## Crickett (May 7, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> Can you down load pictures from your phone on here???



If you have an iPhone you can upload them by clicking on manage attachments when replying to the thread but you can only upload 1 at a time. Also you will need to crop & resize otherwise it will come out sideways after it's posted.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2014)

Or use photobucket


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2014)

can't wait to see da pics


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 26, 2014)

Went hunting for the first time this year didn't see a thing!&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bet you enjoyed sitting out there in the woods


----------



## bigelow (Oct 26, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> I want to find some sheds any tips???



Yeah wait till march.


----------



## srb (Oct 27, 2014)

Sure was warm today...Any luck??


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2014)

Didn't see anything Sunday!! Got in some seed ticks Monday &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;ugh!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> Didn't see anything Sunday!! Got in some seed ticks Monday &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;ugh!!!





"I wanna check you for ticks. . ."


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2014)

No never looking for those things


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

I was referring to the Brad Paisley song . .


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy cow


----------



## Crickett (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "I wanna check you for ticks. . ."



 Bad quack


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

Only quack.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bad quack



Lol-ing


----------



## T.P. (Nov 5, 2014)

LoL-ing too.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2014)

holy cow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaa???




Just tryin to help Ms Sinnemon out ???


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 5, 2014)

What ever you do sinnemon just don't ask quack to make you any deer chili


----------



## copecowboy84 (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty awesome we got some female hunters on here. Love it when more and more pleople get involved in hunting. Keeps the sport alive and going from generation to generation. Now I just need to find me a female that hunts lol, lucky lucky men who have them


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2014)

Good luck this weekend Ms Sinnemon.  If you need anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good luck this weekend Ms Sinnemon.  If you need anything at all; please let me know.



Same goes here anything?..


----------



## srb (Nov 7, 2014)

*Something..*



sinnemon said:


> Didn't see anything Sunday!! Got in some seed ticks Monday ������ugh!!!



I have something I tried& Worked for those lil jokerssss
Will look & see the name on the spray!
Going to be really nice weather this weekend& Next week!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 9, 2014)

My girl loves to hunt. Hates to come home from hunt club. She can shoot to. Took this one on monday


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 25, 2014)

Lete know what the name of the spray is!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2014)

happy hunting!


----------



## Resica (Nov 27, 2014)

sinnemon said:


> Lete know what the name of the spray is!!



Lot of different brand names for these tick repellents. Main ingredient is permethrin. I've seen the brand names Permanone, Sawyer, etc.. You can probably pick it up at Walmart or any sporting goods store.


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking for land in Henry county to hunt dies anyone know of any clubs around here?? I want to find some where close to rake the kiddos!!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 13, 2015)

sinnemon said:


> Looking for land in Henry county to hunt dies anyone know of any clubs around here?? I want to find some where close to rake the kiddos!!!



Don't rake em too hard.


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 14, 2015)

Oops does anyone?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow...close to twenty thousand views on this thread!!

Lotta lonesome hound-dawgs around here.

Don't get me wrong: I like G.R.I.T.S. as much as the next guy!


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking for hunting club or land in or around Henry county! Pm me if anyone can help!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Thinking 'bout buying some land in Henry county . .


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Going to have a hard time finding anything in henry county. Well maybe you won't but I never have. Had a club in Newton county once. It's a subdivision now


----------



## specialk (Mar 17, 2015)

use to duck hunt a club that had some swamp land across from AMS....couldn't hunt weekend of the race, the owner rented out the fields for parking......there's still some posted land around that area, I was thru there march 1st.....on the dirt road by the airstrip....looked like deer clubs had been in there.....might be able to pull a name/number off one of them signs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 17, 2015)

Close to Atlanta Henry County hunting land tends to be in high demand like others near the metro high population area.  Best of luck to all.


----------



## alvishere (Mar 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> My girl loves to hunt. Hates to come home from hunt club. She can shoot to. Took this one on mondayView attachment 813452



Just met her today......super excited about hunting!!


----------



## sinnemon (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea it's been hard finding land around here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Call the timber companies now is the time to out your name in the hat. Someone always dont pay at the last min and they have to scramble to fill in a spot.


----------



## sinnemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2015)

you're welcome.  if you need anything else; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 3, 2015)

My stand got stolen&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2015)

Come hunt with me


----------



## specialk (Oct 3, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Come hunt with me



way to step up fuzzy! always wanting to help others!!


----------



## riverbank (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## sinnemon (Oct 4, 2015)

i hope I find out who has it&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry piece of crap ! Hate a dang thieve


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 13, 2015)

*First one this year!*

First one this year!http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=857523&stc=1&d=1447451359


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2015)

sinnemon said:


> First one this year!http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=857523&stc=1&d=1447451359






Attagal !!!  Congratz on a nice one !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 15, 2015)

Good job


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 16, 2015)

specialk said:


> way to step up fuzzy! always wanting to help others!!



^^^^^^^this


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 16, 2015)

nice buck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## sinnemon (Aug 15, 2016)

Any suggestions on planting a food plot??? What gets the best results?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 15, 2016)

Oats simple and cheap, and don't go for the hype of advertisement. Feed oats grow just as good as the oats in the fancy bags.


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks, we picked up a couple pretty mixed bags of food plot seeds it has clover, turnips,  and several other things we will see how it goes.


----------



## sanders341 (Nov 21, 2016)

I took my wife for her first time a few weekends ago. She got 3 deer. A button, a big Doe, and an 8pt. She is hooked for life. We're in Stockbridge.


----------



## sinnemon (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm sure she is!That's awesome!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 11, 2017)

my woman doesn't like to hunt.

maybe i need a new woman?


----------



## sinnemon (Jun 23, 2017)

Get her out there she just might enjoy it!


----------



## Big7 (Jun 24, 2017)

sinnemon said:


> Get her out there she just might enjoy it!



Both mine do.

Want to go?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 24, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Both mine do.
> 
> Want to go?



yes please. pm sent.


----------



## one hogman (Jun 24, 2017)

This thread is only 9 years old keep it going


----------



## sinnemon (Aug 30, 2017)

What's you favorite trail cam? I just bought 3 moultry camras and I have had to exchange all 3 for different reasons....


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2017)

Got 8 Moultries myself. Of course they only spend about 6 months of the year out if that.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 30, 2017)

LOL, my wife wants me to go hunting. [without her] "Your taking him hunting this weekend aren't you" LOL [she wants some time to herself without anyone saying, "Mom".


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2017)

sinnemon said:


> What's you favorite trail cam?



Oh lordy. You just opened a can of worms.


----------



## sinnemon (Sep 3, 2017)

put the new ones out and NO deer 
I must be doing something wrong! the last month we have has tons


----------



## sinnemon (Sep 3, 2017)

*just some pics*

family time


----------



## SkintRider (Sep 5, 2017)

That's a great picture. Young lady with a deer, hopefully her first. Great smile and being watched over and helped. My granddaughter turns 5 in Nov. and am going to try to help her learn how to shoot her 1st Christmas 22 rifle, pink with her name on one side. Pray for Pop'S to do this right so she will be hooked on shooting at least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

Big ole Nanny !!! Fine eating, I can just taste the back straps !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 5, 2017)

That critter is fat. Congrats to the huntress.


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 8, 2017)

*Aubrey and Andons first deer*

Boys first deer!


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 8, 2017)

*Andons*

Andons 1st one!


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 8, 2017)

*Andons*

Andons 1st one


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats to her. Great job to all involved.


----------



## glue bunny (Oct 9, 2017)

Hubs made the mistake to take me hunting when we first got married.  Now i hunt as often as I can and he sits at home waiting for the sound of gunfire.  Then he comes and helps drag the deer out but not before the congratulatory kiss!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2017)

sinnemon said:


> Boys first deer!





sinnemon said:


> Andons 1st one



Congrats!!!  I know where a few of them pics were taken


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes, sir you do!


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 10, 2017)

Same here i hunted tonight by myself!


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 10, 2017)

SkintRider said:


> That's a great picture. Young lady with a deer, hopefully her first. Great smile and being watched over and helped. My granddaughter turns 5 in Nov. and am going to try to help her learn how to shoot her 1st Christmas 22 rifle, pink with her name on one side. Pray for Pop'S to do this right so she will be hooked on shooting at least.


  im sure she will@


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2018)

Back at it!!!! No luck today!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

Where you been sinnemon, we miss seeing you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

If you ever need anything I run this place now.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If you ever need anything I run this place now.


Fake news


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been sinnemon, we miss seeing you.


Where ?


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> Where ?


Who is this?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If you ever need anything I run this place now.




Oh SNAAAAAAAAP !!!!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 4, 2018)

What do you run???


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 5, 2018)

Found a few pics and a couple new ones!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 5, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 5, 2018)

A few more


----------



## redeli (Nov 5, 2018)

my wife likes to hunt at outlet malls and such


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 5, 2018)

A friend's wife hunts on my place, got her first one here.  She only shoots bucks and got a good 8pt last Monday.  My "fee" was a profile pic of her with the deer.  She is expecting (her 4th) and due in Dec.  She did the same thing year before last with a deer that she had mounted but I got no profile pic so the situation is not so obvious.  

We are very proud of her and hope to last long enough to have a hand in each of her kids getting their first when the time comes. 

Out of respect for the lady, I will not post the pic without her approval.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2018)

My Lady is a deer hunter.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you run???



The whole shooting match.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The whole shooting match.



Do you have your red Range Officer hat on so that you are official?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have your red Range Officer hat on so that you are official?



Absolutely.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you run???





KyDawg said:


> The whole shooting match.



He's the Bo$$ Mod, just like his user title says but the truth is I'm the one that holds all the money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> My Lady is a deer hunter.


Mine doesn't deer hunt, but she'll sure help me cut up and package one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He's the Bo$$ Mod, just like his user title says but the truth is I'm the one that holds all the money.


I'm the People's Choice.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Yall done played dirty.


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 5, 2018)

And I’m lost!!!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 5, 2018)

Country girl, Hanna Barron, youtube channel


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The whole shooting match.





elfiii said:


> He's the Bo$$ Mod, just like his user title says but the truth is I'm the one that holds all the money.





NCHillbilly said:


> I'm the People's Choice.




And I'm the trouble maker..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I'm the trouble maker..


Truest statement in this thread.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm just proud to be here and getting prouder every day to be anywhere.


----------



## redeli (Nov 6, 2018)

mine sure will eat it...esp deer sausage...the only sausage e likes


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> And I’m lost!!!!



Everyone knows that actually I run this place.....If you need anything, and I mean anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 6, 2018)

redeli said:


> mine sure will eat it...esp deer sausage...the only sausage e likes



I'm sorry


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2018)

mercy......


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 6, 2018)

A few more hunting pics!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2018)

"Selfiemon.."


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2018)

Love the pics!  Keep on posting!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 7, 2018)

Got a doe this am !


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 9, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> Got a doe this am !


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 9, 2018)

What do you do if it says file is to big to process?


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 9, 2018)

Email it to yourself and select small then save it then attach


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 9, 2018)

I like girls that hunt. I have quite a few granddaughters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 9, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you do if it says file is to big to process?


Is it on a phone. Click edit. Mine I pic the pic size to the left. Then hit the crop and crop the edges a little.


----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you do if it says file is to big to process?




Resize it until it fits......or go the easy route with Imgur.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

The advice you get on here may or may not help.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 9, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> Got a doe this am !



Congrats!   Any critter pics?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 9, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you do if it says file is to big to process?


I use a free downloadable programs called pixresizer.

you just tell it which picture you want to resize and then click on what size you want.  I normally do 50%.  It saves the picture by the same name with a size after it.  something like  picture (300x400)   It will load up then


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What do you do if it says file is to big to process?







Put it in some tight fitting jeans and rock it in some pics and post'em up for us.


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 10, 2018)

Dub said:


> Put it in some tight fitting jeans and rock it in some pics and post'em up for us.


Ha,ha


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

As others said re size it. My phone gives me that option, when I try to send a pic.


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 13, 2018)

Dub said:


> Put it in some tight fitting jeans and rock it in some pics and post'em up for us.


Ha


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 13, 2018)

Got another doe on Sunday!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 13, 2018)

You still can’t post ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 13, 2018)

sinnemom, you are killing all your bait.


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 7, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> You still can’t post ?


No


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> You still can’t post ?



I will check on that right now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I will check on that right now.


She’s talking about pictures from a device.


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a I phone 10


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 30, 2018)

It says to large for server to process


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> It says to large for server to process


 you will have to get an app that resizes your pictures.  I got one for my android and it works well


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 30, 2018)

What is the app called?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2018)

I resize my self.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2018)

FUture hunter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> What is the app called?


photo scaler


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> FUture hunter.




one of da grandbebies?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> one of da grandbebies?


Yes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 30, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> It says to large for server to process


You should be able to edit it on your iphone. I hit edit, then go to the crop/resize screen, and zap it down.


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 31, 2018)

Here is one!


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 31, 2018)

How do you zap it down?


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 31, 2018)

sinnemon said:


> How do you zap it down?



What normally works just fine on my phone pics that I post here, is to simply crop them a tad. That has always worked for me on the ones that show as too large initially...


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 31, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I resize my self. View attachment 954500




You do look smaller there, for sure...


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Taking a screen shot of the pic worked for me on the old format. It's worth a shot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2019)

Take a screen shot and post is what i do.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 28, 2019)

My first one of the year!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> View attachment 988308View attachment 988308
> My first one of the year!




Congratulations on doing such a great job on getting a really nice big deer with your bow this season.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 28, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> View attachment 988308View attachment 988308
> 
> My first one of the year!




Excellent job! Lots of viddles right there! I know she's got some big backstraps!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Dang gal !!! You done went and stuck a donkey !!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 28, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> View attachment 988308View attachment 988308
> My first one of the year!


Congratulations


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 28, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 28, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Excellent job! Lots of viddles right there! I know she's got some big backstraps!!


Thanks


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 28, 2019)

Congratulations once again.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 28, 2019)

Convenient shooting it in the bed of the truck. How far did you have to chase it?

Congrats.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 29, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 29, 2019)

way to go.  I need to put one in the freezer too


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 29, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Congratulations once again.


Thanks


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 29, 2019)

NOYDB said:


> Convenient shooting it in the bed of the truck. How far did you have to chase it?
> 
> Congrats.


50 yard maybe


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 29, 2019)

Make copies and backups of your pics. Don't let them reside in one place.

Enjoy the good eating and congrats again


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 29, 2019)

Sha postin perfect pics now!!!
Congratulations on that and the bowkill


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations!!!!  Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> View attachment 988308View attachment 988308
> My first one of the year!


Fry up the liver and heart ! You will be very surprised how good they are ! Especially the heart !


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 31, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Sha postin perfect pics now!!!
> Congratulations on that and the bowkill


Thanks


----------



## sinnemon (Oct 31, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Fry up the liver and heart ! You will be very surprised how good they are ! Especially the heart !


?I don’t think I could eat that.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> ?I don’t think I could eat that.


You would be surprised  !


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 31, 2019)

sinnemon said:


> ?I don’t think I could eat that.



When cooked it's good. As long as you weren't stalking the local alky deer.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 31, 2019)

We save every heart now and one liver from a young one about every two or three year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Let me know if you need anything!



You should’ve gon and helped gut, drag, and load it.


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 25, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> You should’ve gon and helped gut, drag, and load it.


Thank you!


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 25, 2020)

So ready for the season to start this year!


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 25, 2020)

Some hunting pictures I found!


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 25, 2020)

Few more


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 25, 2020)

Girl you know how to get the blood pumping. Congratulations on your season. GoodLuck this year also.
Thanks for sharing!!!
I enjoyed your success.


----------



## zedex (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nicely done. Congrats. Looking good


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 25, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Girl you know how to get the blood pumping. Congratulations on your season. GoodLuck this year also.
> Thanks for sharing!!!
> I enjoyed your success.


Thank you! You too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2020)

Love the pics!!!  Let me know if you need anything.....anything at all


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 2, 2020)

*Senior Member*
Hopefully tomorrow will be good . Cold front should have them moving. Saw a buck chasing a doe tonight in ola!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 2, 2020)

sinnemon said:


> *Senior Member*
> Hopefully tomorrow will be good . Cold front should have them moving. Saw a buck chasing a doe tonight in ola!!!


Good luck ?


----------



## cramer (Nov 2, 2020)

Ola!
I like saying that, plus it's a great community . 
I like showing this thread to my grandaughters .


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2020)

In for the kill pics!


----------



## bany (Nov 3, 2020)

If one more girl liked to hunt I’d be in the woods instead of the beach! But it’s her birthday week too.
Hope you bust a big one!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 6, 2020)

Me an possum might have too, to, tu, two sign up for for a refresher course to up our bow huntin skills.


----------



## sinnemon (Jul 19, 2021)

Getting ready for the season!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 19, 2021)

DEET, snake boots, and a tall cold drink! What else do you need?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 19, 2021)

Yep, work days at camps have already begun.


----------



## Jennifer Gilbert (Jul 22, 2021)

Might as well show mine!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 22, 2021)

Jennifer Gilbert said:


> Might as well show mine!!! View attachment 1092402


You need to post a pic of the. World famous brefus burritos that you make!!


----------



## Jennifer Gilbert (Jul 28, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> You need to post a pic of the. World famous brefus burritos that you make!!


Those are a secret !!!


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Jul 28, 2021)

Heres a couple of my island girl...


----------



## Resica (Jul 28, 2021)

Where is Quack?


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 10, 2021)

Jennifer Gilbert said:


> Might as well show mine!!! View attachment 1092402


That’s awesome


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 10, 2021)

This years bow kill


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2021)

Very nice. Congratulations!!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 15, 2021)

What a hunt my best one yet!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 15, 2021)

More pics


----------



## specialk (Nov 15, 2021)

Way to go!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 16, 2021)

Mercy!


----------



## Mattval (Nov 16, 2021)

Dang Nice Buck!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats way to get it done


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 16, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 18, 2021)

specialk said:


> Way to go!!


Thanks


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 27, 2021)

Some trail cam pics. We got!


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 28, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can post videos on here!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 29, 2021)

sinnemon said:


> Does anyone know if you can post videos on here!


Yes, but you have to post it on YouTube or something similar first then link to it is my understanding. I don't think you're able to simply embed it like you can photos.


----------



## sinnemon (Nov 29, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Yes, but you have to post it on YouTube or something similar first then link to it is my understanding. I don't think you're able to simply embed it like you can photos.


Ok, thank you so much!


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2021)

Keep it up huntin girl!
Merry Christmas!
We got a new pop up under the tree so we have another option to take the girls 7 y.o. and 4.5 y.o.
They'll be ready soon!


----------



## sinnemon (Dec 25, 2021)

cramer said:


> Keep it up huntin girl!
> Merry Christmas!
> We got a new pop up under the tree so we have another option to take the girls 7 y.o. and 4.5 y.o.
> They'll be ready soon!


Merry Christmas good luck to you all


----------

